# Thank God For Crop Insurance



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Wish I had shorted the corn and beans markets last spring!

http://www.agweb.com/markets/futures.aspx?&page=chart&sym=ZSX14&name=Soybeans&tick=y

http://www.agweb.com/markets/futures.aspx?&page=chart&sym=ZCZ14&name=Corn

Ralph


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Hold on to your hat.....

Local for me.....

"

Michigan Ag Commodities - Blissfield, MI Commodity Price Basis Date Corn 3.36 -0.12 _9/8/2014_ New-Crop Corn 3.13 -0.35 _9/8/2014_

Global Ethanol - Riga, MI Commodity Price Basis Date Corn 3.13 -0.35 _9/5/2014_ New-Crop Corn 2.88 -0.60 _9/5/2014_

John Marion Inc - Britton, MI Commodity Price Basis Date Corn 3.27 -0.21 _9/5/2014_ New-Crop Corn 3.13 -0.35 _9/5/2014_

John Marion Inc - Dundee, MI Commodity Price Basis Date Corn 3.27 -0.21 _9/5/2014_ New-Crop Corn 3.13 -0.35 _9/5/2014_

ADM - Ottawa Lake, MI Commodity Price Basis Date Corn 3.37 -0.11 _9/8/2014_ New-Crop Corn 3.18 -0.30 _9/8/2014_

Discount Global Ethanol, thats contract corn for erhanol...ugh.

It's dropping streadily here, everyday and we aren't taking it off yet, or should I say they aren't. I don't row crop.

Once it's below $2.9, I will be buying 600-1000 bu for my stock.

It's supply and demand and the supply is excessive so the demand is down.

At least baled forage is keeping it's price here. Small squares of 1st cut are fetching between 3.5 and 4.25 depending on quality/makeup and 2md is between 4.25 and 5 and it hasn't snowed yet.

2.8 with a basis of -.60 for E-corn is crazy.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Checked a few ears yesterday--showing white mold. Last year it was alfatoxin, this year it will be mold, high moisture and higher yields that drives the elevator price down.

http://www.stltoday.com/business/local/corn-futures-slump-to-four-year-low/article_8d4b6302-adbc-5cdb-8296-f37b0a576711.html

Ralph


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Checked this morning. New Crop corn is at $3.03 with a minus 30 basis at all local elevators and ADM

It's headed down the tirlet.

Dryer charges are really gonna get into any profit (if any) here. It's way too wet.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

ARD Farm said:


> Checked this morning. New Crop corn is at $3.03 with a minus 30 basis at all local elevators and ADM
> 
> It's headed down the tirlet.
> 
> Dryer charges are really gonna get into any profit (if any) here. It's way too wet.


Two reasons why the bottom may already be here. 1) immature corn and early frost and 2) really wet corn left in field half the winter to dry equals a lot less bushels.


----------

